# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Вайшнав или женщина?

## Анна С.

Харе Кришна. Мой муж идёт по пути преданного служения, я тихонько иду за ним. У нас ребенок 4х лет.
Я слушаю лекции об отношении мужчины и женщины в семье, известных лекторов. Все говорят примерно следующее: после работы мужская обязанность принять накопившиеся эмоции у жены, 20-30 минут в день посвящать выслушиванию, общению с женой, чтобы эмоции у нее не копились в организме, она не срывалась на детей и окружающих, была спокойна и благодарно выполняла свои обязанности, вкладывая любовь. Женщина эмоционально сильнее мужчины, но психически слабее, она очень чувствительна к тону произнесенных мужчиной слов, если они произнесены грубым тоном, она теряет возможность думать, логически мыслить и воспринимать слова. Не может перенести внутри себя этот тон.
Если говорить обо мне, то это все про меня. 
Мужу очень трудно контролировать свой тон, и мне приходится терпеть, переносить обиду внутри, проглатывать свои эмоции. Я чувствую что это плохо сказывается на моей женской энергии, я не могу счастливо выполнять свои обязанности, у меня нет энергии.
Я рассказала мужу о том как я воспринимаю его слова в недовольном грубом тоне, что я чувствую что со мной разговаривают как с мужчиной. А он спросил, примерно следующее: видимо ты все-таки хочешь чувствовать себя женщиной. Как я поняла, он имеет в виду что преданные они не мужчины и не женщины, они вайшнавы. И подразумевается что я тоже стремлюсь к этому, а не наоборот, добиваюсь отношения как к женщине. 
У меня такое оправдание, я должна чувствовать себя для начала женщиной, для этого муж ко мне должен относиться соответственно, и когда я буду в этом удовлетворена, я смогу идти дальше. Меня мучает вопрос, отношение как к женщине исключает отношение как к вайшнаву? Я не совсем в этом разобралась. И не получается подробнее изложить свои мысли. Остановлюсь на этом. Думаю вы поняли что я имею в виду, мой вопрос. То, как видит он, это правильно? То есть я не должна реагировать на его тон, я ведь не женщина? Сама не понимаю что пишу, по его логике выходит так? Сам он мне не смог донести свою мысль. Сказал только примерно "видимо ты все-таки хочешь чувствовать себя женщиной".
P. S. Я здесь тему создавала "Сухие отношения" недавно, там подробнее о наших отношениях.

----------


## Вирочана дас

Харе Кришна, Анна, отвечу Вам в Ближайшие дни, извините.

----------


## Анна С.

Спасибо. Конечно, как Вам удобно.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Анна, извините за задержку с ответом. Обязательно отвечу на этой неделе.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Анна, примите мои поклоны и слова извинения за долгую задержку с ответом. Спасибо Вам за то, что Вы задаете вопрос в этой важной теме. Это очень актуально, эта тема связана с развитием ИСККОН, как духовной организации, способной привнести положительные изменения в жизнь человеческого общества. Здесь в этом Вашем вопросе есть будущее Движения Господа Чайтаньи в нашей стране.

Итак, нужно быть Женщиной или Вайшнавом? Согласно Священных писаний (Вед) есть этапы развития цивилизованного человеческого общества, это ДХАРМА, АРТХА, КАМА и МОКША.

ДХАРМА – человек выполняет две важных обязанности: 1. Он выполняет деятельность, которая является его предназначением от природы и приносит этой деятельностью благо всем окружающим. Например: он врач и честно и бескорыстно лечит людей, стараясь при этом так же передавать людям знание, как жить здоровой жизнью, чтобы никогда не болеть. Это называется ДХАРМА, как профессиональное предназначение человека. 2. Выполняет свои обязанности в отношениях с окружающими, показывая свой достойный пример, как человека, мужчины, сына, мужа, друга, соседа, гражданина и т. д. Здесь он стремиться с окружающими к такой форме отношений, чтобы они всегда и во всем были довольны им. И если здесь человек следует ДХАРМЕ, то согласно Законам Вселенной к нему приходит АРТХА.

АРТХА –  процветание, это результат следования ДХАРМЕ. Приходит успех, слава, достаток, растет благосостояние человека, здоровье, процветание жизни и главное – приходит спокойствие и мир в сердце. Это в действительности высокий результат, однако, он зависит от уровня саморазвития человека, его цивилизованности, нравственности и религиозности, т. е. ДХАРМЫ.

И далее, как результат к человеку приходит цивилизованное счастье, без греха и невежества. Оно является настоящей человеческой культурой, основанной на глубоких ценностях человека. Это КАМА, настоящее счастье от жизни! И завершает этот путь МОКША – искренняя потребность в саморазвитии и интерес к Абсолютной Истине.

Однако, чтобы приблизиться к первой ступени – ДХАРМЕ, есть еще одно условие – САТТВА. Это уровень образованности, просвещенности, достойного поведения и культуры. Это то, что сказал Шрила Прабхупада, когда его спросили, как опознать Ваших учеников. Он ответил, что его учеников можно опознать, потому, что они леди и джентельмены. Вот это имеется ввиду как САТТВА. Зрелость, чистота, культурность, пример в поведении. Поэтому, прежде, чем стать вайшнавом, необходимо утвердиться в гунне благости – стать цивилизованным человеком. Это достигается через многолетнюю духовную практику, и в первую очередь через воспевание Святого Имени Кришны. Вот ссылка на Шримад Бхагаватам песнь 3. гл. 29. тексты 7 – 12, 21 – 25. 

Итак, Анна, ответ для Вас таков: Быть Вайшнавом, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО уже означает осознавать свою женскую природу, проявлять ее, следовать ей, быть полноценной и счастливой женщиной, женой, матерью. Вайшнав по определению не может быть человеком в невежестве, грубым, унылым или несчастным. Как не может например, мороженное быть горьким или цветок с ароматом бензина. Это несоответствие, такого не бывает. ПРЕДАННЫЙ КРИШНЫ УЖЕ ВКЛЮЧАЕТ В СЕБЯ ВСЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ, ЧТО ЕСТЬ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ! Если женщина, то красивая, умиротворенная и счастливая, если мужчина, то ответственный, мудрый и щедрый. Дхарма для мужчины в отношениях с женой означает быть садовником – если сад красивый и цветущий, значит садовник хороший. Женщина подобна цветку – за ней нужно с любовью ухаживать и поливать ее словами любви, постоянно с утра и до вечера. Это есть ДХАРМА мужа по отношению к своей любимой жене. Это обязательный закон семейных отношений. 

Есть такая мудрость: УРОВЕНЬ РАЗВИТИЯ МУЖЧИНЫ ОПРЕДЕЛЯЕТСЯ ЕГО ОТНОШЕНИЕМ К ЖЕНЩИНАМ. Уважение, бескорыстие, внимание, нравственность, прощение – есть основа Дхармы отношений с окружающими. Истинная духовность, преданность Богу и способность служить Ему и понравиться Ему быстрее развивается в атмосфере САТТВЫ – благости, подобно тому, как редкое и нежное растение может развиваться только в определенной атмосфере климата и условий. БХАКТИ, любовное преданное служение Кришне, чисто духовное бытие, не зависит от внешних условий, но для его успешного развития необходима атмосфера благости, частью которой является уважительные, нежные и доброжелательные отношения между мужем и женой.  Кришне это очень нравится и такие преданные очень дороги Ему. Бхагавад Гита гл. 12. тексты 13 – 15, 20.

Анна, возможно, я ответил на Ваш вопрос?  Напишите мне, если посчитаете это нужным.

Желаю вас счастья!

----------


## Анна С.

Благодарю, из вашего ответа я поняла, что существуют этапы развития человека, и нужно утвердиться в саттве. Чтобы женщина была удовлетворенная, чтобы исполнять свои обязанности из состояния счастья, ей нужно чувствовать уважение и любовь мужа, слышать красивые слова к себе от мужа? Может ли она ещё как-то наполнять себя, ходить в социум, занятия танцами, встречи женские,  йогу, бассейн, или женщина может черпать энергию только от повторения святых имён Бога, чтение книг, лекций и от правильного отношения мужа к ней? И наполнение женской энергией, это иллюзия, и нужно наполняться вышеперечисленным?

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Анна, простите, я смогу ответить только через 10 дней. Буду в больнице.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Анна, спасибо Вам за вопрос. Он по - другому звучит так: Может ли цветок расти и расцветать от чего-то другого, кроме как от его полива водой? Как здесь ответить? Да, все другое может здесь помогать, дополнять, но основным остается полив. Да, конечно, женщина живет в социуме, т.к. общение, обмен эмоциями с другими, это главное для нее, и, конечно же она может до какой-то степени пытаться раскрывать в себе женственность и достоинство, при помощи каких-то прикладных технологий (танцы, йога, тренинги), но !!!  Она все равно не сможет быть гармоничной и счастливой без любви мужа, мужчины, его защиты, его покровительства. Это невозможно, это НЕЗАМЕНИМО ничем! 

Итак:  1. Если женщина любима мужем и он заботится о ней, как о дорогом 	Цветке, относится к ней как к Богине, уважителен к ее женской природе, то этого вполне достаточно для наполнения жизненной энергией, вдохновением и раскрытия женской природы в полной мере. При этом остальные аспекты (тренинги, танцы и т.д.) могут дополнительно укреплять женское чувство достоинства (не гордость!), и привносить еще больше  радости, исходящей от осознания себя полноценной женщиной. Например: Замужняя, любимая женщина придет на тренинг с мотивом, как обрести что-то, чтобы еще больше порадовать любимого мужа. Другая же  женщина, придет на тренинг с другим настроением.

2. Если женщина, пока еще не обрела такие отношения, то ей, несомненно, нужны различные практики и прикладные техники (перечисленные выше), НО, для того, чтобы с помощью них подготовить себя, свое сознание к обретению таких отношений. Другими словами – ВНАЧАЛЕ НУЖНО ЗАСЛУЖИТЬ, А ПОТОМ ЖЕЛАТЬ! Это как закон жизни,  Закон Вселенной! Нужно стать достойной своей мечты! ХОЧЕШЬ ВСТРЕТИТЬ ПРИНЦА – СТАНЬ ПРИНЦЕССОЙ! Изменение личности на более глубоком уровне сознания. В этом случае все придет и все получится. И здесь как раз место и для тренингов, йоги и др. 

Важный факт здесь состоит в том, что каждая женщина ДОСТОЙНА счастья! Каждая женщина подобна Цветку. В каждой ЕСТЬ  потенциал для раскрытия своей личности, для развития. ЖЕНЩИНА УЖЕ ОТ РОЖДЕНИЯ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ БОЖЕСТВЕННОЙ, ПРЕКРАСНОЙ И ДОСТОЙНОЙ! Цветок, он всегда цветок! Но, конечно и несомненно, та среда, воспитание родителей, отношения с ними,  атмосфера общества, отсутствие нравственности и культуры, не способствует раскрытию и осознанию женщиной своего высокого предназначения. Поэтому, да, здесь могут так же до какой-то степени помочь практики, знания, опытные и внимательные наставники, хорошие отношения с другими.

3. Если же женщина замужем, но отношения не совсем получаются, то, ДА, здесь могут помочь различные технологии: прикладные знания, тренинги, йога и т. д. Это поможет изменить себя, свое понимание семьи, природы мужа и знания для общении с ним. Поможет  так же созданию хороших и полноценных отношений с мужем работа над своими человеческими и женскими качествами: речью, жестами, внешностью, женской этикой, эмоциями т.д. И, до некоторой степени, это так же поможет наполнению и поддержанию своей жизненной и женской энергии, веры в себя, чувства надежды и присутствия Божественной силы. 

Так же здесь необходимо живое общение с доброжелательными семейными людьми, родственниками, друзьями, которые уже воплотили в своей жизни настоящие отношения в любви и согласии. Нужно стремиться к таким отношениям, дружить с ними, учиться у них, радоваться за них. 

И конечно, нужно, работая над собой, жить в постоянном контакте с Господом. Как? Молиться Ему, открывать свое сердце Ему, кланяться Ему, просить Его, прославлять Его, благодарить Его, доверять Ему! Молиться Ему за свою семью и день и ночь! Искать общение со Святыми людьми, служение им, просить у них благословения для счастья в семье, как на Пути к Богу!  Все перечисленное есть необходимое для того, чтобы помочь себе, помочь  мужу изменить себя, и изменить отношения к лучшему.

Таков для Вас ответ Анна. Напишите ответ.

Желаю Вам успеха и счастья!

----------


## Анна С.

Благодарю Вас за такой полный ответ! 
Я поняла что нужно сначала заслужить желаемое отношение мужа к себе, и не ждать к себе внимательности и уважения к своей женской природе, пока не выполняю все женские обязанности. И вообще не стоит ждать, а делать все бескорыстно и с любовью,  наполняясь другими доступными практиками. Обязательно молиться Богу и общаться с успешными и доброжелательными матаджи.

----------


## Анна С.

> Быть Вайшнавом, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО уже означает осознавать свою женскую природу, проявлять ее, следовать ей, быть полноценной и счастливой женщиной, женой, матерью. Вайшнав по определению не может быть человеком в невежестве, грубым, унылым или несчастным. Как не может например, мороженное быть горьким или цветок с ароматом бензина. Это несоответствие, такого не бывает. ПРЕДАННЫЙ КРИШНЫ УЖЕ ВКЛЮЧАЕТ В СЕБЯ ВСЕ ЛУЧШЕЕ, ЧТО ЕСТЬ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ! Если женщина, то красивая, умиротворенная и счастливая, если мужчина, то ответственный, мудрый и щедрый. Дхарма для мужчины в отношениях с женой означает быть садовником – если сад красивый и цветущий, значит садовник хороший. Женщина подобна цветку – за ней нужно с любовью ухаживать и поливать ее словами любви, постоянно с утра и до вечера. Это есть ДХАРМА мужа по отношению к своей любимой жене. Это обязательный закон семейных отношений. 
> 
> Есть такая мудрость: УРОВЕНЬ РАЗВИТИЯ МУЖЧИНЫ ОПРЕДЕЛЯЕТСЯ ЕГО ОТНОШЕНИЕМ К ЖЕНЩИНАМ. Уважение, бескорыстие, внимание, нравственность, прощение – есть основа Дхармы отношений с окружающими.


Дело в том, что мой муж считает что мы должны относиться друг к другу не из позиции ложного эго, а с позиции души, знания о том кто мы есть, зачем мы, и двигаться вместе к Богу. Выполнять свои обязанности бескорыстно и помогать супругу(е) ## идти к Богу, делать все так, чтобы он/а мог выполнять духовную практику, не мешать. То есть если он будет относиться ко мне как к женщине, то это будет подпитывать и мое ложное эго и его сбивать с пути, он считает это ошибочным, нужно относиться друг к другу как к душе, не поддерживая иллюзию потребностей, которую может придумать себе женщина, наслушавшись разных лекций по развитию женственности, 333 способа наполнения женской энергией. 

Его позиция верна? Я в целом согласна с ним, просто это сложно вот так переключится на отношение без ложного эго, и не ждать к себе ничего, никакого внимания, доброго отношения, выполнять обязанности в бескорыстном служении. Мне кажется он то все равно остаётся мужчиной, для мужчины это естественно такие аскезы, а я должна отказаться от своей природы, стараться забывать о ней. Выполнять свой долг, не ждать ничего. Но я пишу сейчас от ложного эго.  И это снова не правильно. 

Я не знаю как правильно, ведь столько лекторов говорят о том что женская обязанность это регулярное наполнение, а он говорит что только выполнять обязанности, а наполняться от одного источника -  молитвы Богу. Нужно доверять друг другу, Я поверю ему и буду делать как он сказал. 

Напишите пожалуйста, помогите разобраться, где ошибка. Я так думаю, может то что я хочу это уровень благости, а то что он хочет это уже духовный уровень, и он сразу туда хочет перескочить, можно так?  Правильно я думаю?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Анна, хотел бы предложить Вам консультацию в Скайпе.(virochan61) Когда тема большая и много вопросов, то лучше и эффективней обсудить все при встрече. Что Вы скажете?

----------

